# Wanted: Miyota 2035 stem



## SilentBob (Jul 15, 2015)

Anyone have one the above stems they would like to sell.. Maybe a hand set too? :notworthy:


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2016)

SilentBob said:


> Anyone have one the above stems they would like to sell.. Maybe a hand set too? :notworthy:


 cousins sell those movements for £1.25......thats the whole movement including stem :thumbsup:

what kind of hand set?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gold-colour-watch-hands-for-MIYOTA-2035-japanese-quartz-movement-hand-/201135106384?hash=item2ed4962950:g:ebwAAOSwGvhT0jr9


----------



## SilentBob (Jul 15, 2015)

Bruce said:


> cousins sell those movements for £1.25......thats the whole movement including stem :thumbsup:
> 
> what kind of hand set?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gold-colour-watch-hands-for-MIYOTA-2035-japanese-quartz-movement-hand-/201135106384?hash=item2ed4962950:g:ebwAAOSwGvhT0jr9


 I have a movement, but no stem. But for £1.25 I may as well buy another :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2016)

SilentBob said:


> I have a movement, but no stem. But for £1.25 I may as well buy another :thumbsup:


 down side it £2.50 postage.standard charge, its a bit cheaper off eBay, you can get one delivered for £3.50

bizarrely to buy the stem on its own is dearer than the movement complete :swoon:


----------



## SilentBob (Jul 15, 2015)

Bruce said:


> down side it £2.50 postage.standard charge, its a bit cheaper off eBay, you can get one delivered for £3.50
> 
> bizarrely to buy the stem on its own is dearer than the movement complete :swoon:


 That's what I saw...£5 plus postage for a stem.

i bought the current movement off eBay, but came with a cut down stem :bash:

I'll order a few more straps, make the postage worthwhile :laugh:


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2016)

SilentBob said:


> That's what I saw...£5 plus postage for a stem.
> 
> i bought the current movement off eBay, but came with a cut down stem :bash:
> 
> I'll order a few more straps, make the postage worthwhile :laugh:


 its shocking how cheap some movements are isn't it?


----------



## SilentBob (Jul 15, 2015)

Bruce said:


> its shocking how cheap some movements are isn't it?


 It's my post went missing, it's an eye opener!


----------

